# Cox Cable Digital and Roamio Pro + Mini's



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Because of the "Digital Upgrade" turning my Series 2 boxes into bricks because the Cox Mini box has no was to communicate a channel change with my series 2 boxes, I have decided it is time to upgrade on the Tivo side.
I have asked Cox here in Phoenix, but I am not sure I trust their answer.

If I rent a Cable Card from Cox for my new Roamio Pro will I have access to all of the digital channels that I pay for on all 6 tuners without the need of their so called Cox Mini Box? Also will my TiVo Mini's have access to the all digital signal from the Roamio Pro?

I am waiting for the new "Life Time" deals to hit (I have been told 5/19) so I can call and buy my Roamio Pro + Life Time. (I am a 10 year+ customer) I was told that there are no deals currently but they are coming out with new ones next week. TIA


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I have Cox cable in Cleveland area. We did the digital transition last September timeframe.

I have a 6 tuner Roamio with a Cable Card and a Tuning Adapter. I have 4 minis. I have 0 miniboxes and 0 Cox set top boxes. My minis recieve everything my Roamio does.

I recieve every channel that I pay for including the handful of HD premiums for HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Showtime, and Epix. There are maybe 1 to 2 hd channels I dont get since they classify them as "Contour Channels" such as HBO Pacific HD but i get all the other HD HBO like 1401, 1403, 1404, 14005, 1407, and 1411, so whats missing is 1402 hbo pacific. 

There are other channels i dont get but those are part of the Outdoor Sports 2 Package. Its odd as those other HBO channels are classified as contour channels too but they're included and i get the SD channel 402 (hbo pacific sd). At least thats how they explained the lack of 1402 to me, cause it was a Contour only channel, which is still rubbish but I didnt want to try to educate them and do something better with my time.

I suspect it would be the same in your area too.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> I have Cox cable in Cleveland area. We did the digital transition last September timeframe.
> 
> I have a 6 tuner Roamio with a Cable Card and a Tuning Adapter. I have 4 minis. I have 0 miniboxes and 0 Cox set top boxes. My minis recieve everything my Roamio does.
> 
> ...


What is the "Tuning Adapter"?

----

Nevermind - I googled it. So I still will basically need a decoder box of some sort. But it sounds like your setup is exactly what I was hoping for. I don't pay for premium channels, but I do have more than basic I have a digital entertainment tier that I need a set top box that I currently only use to watch / record those channels.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

The Tuning Adapter is only required for "SDV" switched digital video channels. Not many channels may be SDV now but eventually more and more channels will be migrated to SDV to freeup bandwidth. 

Normal channels are always broadcast and sent at fixed frequencies. SDV channels are similar to On Demand in that it is not always broadcast. It is onlbroadcast when someone is watching it. By not always broadcasting hundreds of channels all the time, regardless of no one watching them, allows them to free up frequency bandwidth. This is bandwidth that could be used for faster internet services.

Normal digital channels only need a cable card to tune and decode. The difference with SDV is those channels are not always broadcast over the coax at fixed frequencies. When one wants to view a SDV channel the Tivo uses the TA to send info to the headend cable office, which then responds with a frequency for the TA/CableCard to tune to in order to get that channel tuned.

You might not need the TA for the channels you have in the beginning, but those channels could be migrated to SDV at any later time. I think it's best to get the TA installed and configured up front so you wont be surprised to find out a channel no longer tunes with just a cable card, especially if its before a show or season finale.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Also for Cox, the Tuning Adapter is FREE. There is no rental cost for the device. The only cost is for the cable card rental. In my market it is $1.99 a month.

The TA connects via USB to the Roamio.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info BRiT! Well at least I know to ASK if I need a TA when I am ready to make this jump. I am guessing that I won't need one from what you have stated.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty sure if you get anything more than a Cox mini box can get, you will miss a few channels without the TA. Say you get the Sports Pak or Variety Pak, you will get most of the channels but a couple wont come in. Channels 2-99 will all be fine.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> I have Cox cable in Cleveland area. We did the digital transition last September timeframe.
> 
> I have a 6 tuner Roamio with a Cable Card and a Tuning Adapter. I have 4 minis. I have 0 miniboxes and 0 Cox set top boxes. My minis recieve everything my Roamio does.
> 
> ...


you should call and see why you can't get the contour channels we have roamios and receive them without paying for the contour pack.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> you should call and see why you can't get the contour channels we have roamios and receive them without paying for the contour pack.


Yeah, I know, but it took them forever to get a working Tuning Adapter and system configuration in the first place. I first had attempted a self install but the first TA was dead, wouldnt even power on, and after exchange the second one never seemed to sync with the headend office and those on the phone couldnt do much or suggest anything. I didnt think I would have had 2 dead TAs otherwise I would have swapped it out for a 3rd self install attempt. I then scheduled a tech appointment. It was a 3 hour install because the first tech never did cable card or tivo installs and didnt even have the equipment with him. He called his supervisor and he came out. The supervisor was very knowledgable but didnt have equipment on him cause it wasnt on his normal schedule. They ran an entire new coax run from the street to the house, then had sent the first tech to the office to get "2 cable cards and 3 tuning adapters". He returned with 2 cable cards and 1 tuning adapter. Fortunately as soon as they replaced the TA everything worked instantly. This was all last year around august or september timeframe. At that point i was just glad i even get any HD premium channels.

I did some more checking last night and there is only 1 channel I dont get that is in my packages I pay for and that is HBO HD Pacific timezone feed. The other channels I dont get are part of the Sports 2 Pak that I dont pay for. Those are all channels I dont watch anyways.

I do have NFL HD and MLB HD from this channel pak list.

https://www.cox.com/residential/tv/channel-lineup.html?filter-search-select-paks=4

These are channels I dont watch and dont get:
159,
163,
164,
166,
167,
168,
171,
1159,
1163,
1164,
1166,
1167,
1171,


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Be careful with the tuning adapter. I'm also in Phoenix and get all I pay for on both my Roamio Pro and the Mini's. I have a tuning adapter but it's important it's connected correctly. DO NOT have the incoming cable come in to the tuning adapter and then out of the tuning adapter to the Roamio. Have the cable come into both boxes using a splitter and not going through the TA. Also, you need to pull the power on the TA about once every three weeks. Let it sit for a minute then power it back on.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I have my cable through the TA to the Tivo and no issues. On 2 Tivos.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

It depends on which TAs you are using. But take my word for it as well as most others in Phoenix and other places, or don't and read the very long thread on TAs with the Roamios. It will explain why in painful detail.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

My TA on Cox is running from splitter but just had 2 more installs this week for my dad and step sister and they both run into the TA and out to the Tivos. That's the standard install diagram in Tulsa at least. Moto cards and TA's. No problems other than 1 TA was dead and there was a trap on my dads line that required a tech visit. Took an hour of calls and various hits for them to finally get everything authorized. Works great other than the hassle of activation. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

osu1991 said:


> My TA on Cox is running from splitter but just had 2 more installs this week for my dad and step sister and they both run into the TA and out to the Tivos. That's the standard install diagram in Tulsa at least. Moto cards and TA's.


Nobody is disputing the fact that going through a TA works. I'm only saying that's the worst way to connect it because the loss is much higher, especially through a Moto. If you have a good strong signal, it will still work in spite of the huge loss. If your family runs into signal strength issues down the road, the first thing I would do is split before the TA. That will nearly double the signal strength.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Plus, for me when the TA locks up it kills everything when you're wired through it. Some channels still function when it's wired correctly. The funny thing is that now even Cox recommends wiring it with a splitter.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

My signal strenghts are higher through the T/A than using a splitter. 
I sub to the Economy pack, but lots of missing channels are still analog to the TV set, through the TA and split to the TIVO and TV yeilds a better analog signal to the TV set. So my T/As are amplifying the signal.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

If your TA doesn't die once a month then it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Moto TAs don't amplify the signal.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Cisco Kid, is a friend on mine


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox recommends a splitter mainly because of MoCA, Cox only started recommending a splitter when the Elite w/ MoCA first came out, the Cisco will not pass-thru MoCA.

I do not use MoCA and have 3 Cisco TAs, and I use the RF pass-thru because the Cisco TA does boost the signal slightly.

Cox Phoenix has removed all the HD Channels in the Starter and Essential Pak from SDV, so if you only subscribe to the Essential TV Pak you no longer need the Tuning Adapter. Cox did this because the new "all digital" Cox Mini box is not 2-way and cannot access any SDV channels. Cox limits the new Cox Mini box to the Essential Pak and it only tunes to the HD channel, regardless of whether you connect it using HDMI or Coax (to an analog TV). Most every SD channel above the Starter Pak is now SDV.

I believe that most every Cox market has now removed the Starter and Essential HD channels off SDV.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey CoxInPHX, Cox used to star the SDV channels on the lineup card they would give out. Now that they change them (seems like weekly) is there a place to go where you can get a list of the latest SDV channels?


Thanks.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

No, there hasn't been a published list in a few years. Just unplug the USB to the Tuning Adapter and start scanning.

Right now SDV is most every SD channel above 22 that is in the Starter or Essential Pak and has an HD equivalent, and most every SD channel above the Essential Pak
and most every HD channel above 1100 that is not in the Starter or Essential Pak.

The Faith & Values Pak has also been removed from SDV.

All these changes were recently made so that the Cox Mini box would have access to every channel in the Starter, Essential and Faith & Values Paks, (maybe the Bonus Pak too)

https://www.cox.com/content/dam/cox/residential/documents/tv/channel-lineup/arizona/cl_phoenix.pdf


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

CoxInPHX: any word when Vegas will go pure Digital?

I still get analog channels 2-whatever. And when its converted, do the internet speed options go higher?

Gotta to love the Vegas CoX system as it is now!! Tv picks up so many channels analog and digital. I remember years ago my QAM HTPC tuners would pick up someone else's PPV streams.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

After Cleveland area went pure digital in September, internet speeds were upgraded to 200mbit top tier, other areas outside Ohio they went to 300mbit. They could deal 300mbit or higher, but ... There is no competition in Cleveland area for Internet service as in neighboring cities TWC just upgraded their max to 50mbit in April. AT&T dsl maxes out at 6mbit in most north east ohio cities and maybe pushes 12mbit max if you live next door to the CO.

Cox has been the best provider by a long shot for 15 years in the NorthEast Ohio area.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> No, there hasn't been a published list in a few years. Just unplug the USB to the Tuning Adapter and start scanning.
> 
> Right now SDV is most every SD channel above 22 that is in the Starter or Essential Pak and has an HD equivalent, and most every SD channel above the Essential Pak
> and most every HD channel above 1100 that is not in the Starter or Essential Pak.
> ...


I was hoping you would chime in on this. So this is what I am currently subscribed to in PHX.

Cox Advanced TV Preferred
Includes:
Cox TV Starter
Expanded Service
Faith & Values Pak
Advanced TV Service
Variety Pak
Bonus Pak

It looks from what you are saying is that I WILL need a T/A to access the channels in some of my "Paks". Correct?

Will I need a T/A for each of my Mini's? Or just at my Roamio Pro?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

rgrounds said:


> I was hoping you would chime in on this. So this is what I am currently subscribed to in PHX.
> 
> Cox Advanced TV Preferred
> Includes:
> ...


The TA is only on the Roamio or Bolt, its only needed for the unit with the tuners. The minus need nothing more.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rgrounds said:


> I was hoping you would chime in on this. So this is what I am currently subscribed to in PHX.
> 
> Cox Advanced TV Preferred
> Includes:
> ...


omaha is all digital and still has Disney and TCM on SDV but only the SD signal the HD signal is not on SDV.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

foghorn2 said:


> CoxInPHX: any word when Vegas will go pure Digital?
> 
> I still get analog channels 2-whatever. And when its converted, do the internet speed options go higher?


Here is the schedule:
https://www.cox.com/aboutus/policies/all-digital-plans.html

For Vegas, Analogs should start disappearing around July/Aug 2016, and be gone by April 2017, by then all locals should also be encrypted.

Cox Arizona has increased Premier HSI to 150Mbps and Ultimate to 300Mbps
I expect Vegas to do the same soon, if they have not already.
https://www.cox.com/residential/pricing.html#internet


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

rgrounds said:


> I was hoping you would chime in on this. So this is what I am currently subscribed to in PHX.
> 
> Cox Advanced TV Preferred
> Includes:
> ...


You will need the TA only on the main TiVo DVR, Bolt or Roamio

You will need the TA for:
SD SDV Channels
Most everything 23 and above
except: 56, 74, 77, 78, 79, 80, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 99, 110, 112, 113, 114, 115, 123, 124, 125, 126, 143, 145, 201, 203, 241, 250, 260, 341, 400, 401, 403, 404, 406, 407, 901-950
and 
Bonus Pak (some HDs are not SDV)
Variety Pak
Movie Pak
Sports & Info Pak
Sports Pak 2
Latino Pak (some HDs are not SDV)
Premium Movie channels, HBO, SHO, Starz, Cinemax, The Movie Channel (the main HBOHD and SHOHD channel should not be SDV)


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I have TiVo Roamio Pro & Tuning Adapter from Cox. Have Advanced TV with Sports & Info Pak. There have been so many changes to the various Paks & Cox HD channel lineups over the past few years, I dont really need Sports & Info Pak anymore but, Cox told me (A few months ago) with the package I have now, it would cost me more to drop it! I will revisit this with Cox soon. I only watch HD channels, no SD channels. Looking at the most recent Cox Phoenix channel lineup I could find (4-2016)
https://www.cox.com/content/dam/cox/residential/documents/tv/channel-lineup/arizona/cl_phoenix.pdf

I see that I watch HD channels that are part of; TV Starter HD, TV Essential HD, and occasionally one channel (1102 Science) from Bonus Pak HD.

My questions:
The Phoenix Cox All Digital transition is now scheduled for 7-26-2016. (was going to be 6-28-2016) So, If I do nothing, just keep my TiVo Roamio Pro & Tuning Adapter...will I still receive al the channels that I watch? (~1003-1079 and 1341 Fox Sports2 HD & 1102 Science Ch HD)
Do I still need my (horrid) Tuning Adapter? I think the answer is YES if I want to watch 1341 & 1102)

But, CoxInPhx says that most every HD channel above 1100 that is not in the Starter or Essential Pak is SDV which requires the T.A. However, 1341 is in the Essential Pak. So, maybe losing the T.A. will only lose me 1102? I reset T.A. 1x/mo. But it still occasionally cannot find some channels (SDV) unless I press enter & sometimes it still cannot find 1102. I have disliked the T.A. from day one. I understand Cox does not have a current list of their HD channels that are SDV.

Question #2:

I know this is unusual. I watch TV shows from my main large HDTV in Family Room hooked up to TiVO. However, I have 2 small TVs that I have on daily to LISTEN to 24 hr. NEWS channels. (Kitchen & Bedroom) I have them both set to the same news channel & get it in SD since I just have them connected to the cable outlet in the wall. Nothing else. So, as I walk around exercising or making dinner, etc. I can hear the news. Certainly do not require HDTV for that. I think after 7-26-16, I will get no channels on those unless I spend money. I think I will need to rent 2 Cox Mini boxes for ~ $6/month or buy 2 TiVo Minis for a few hundred dollars. I do not think cheap OTA antennas will get me CNN, FOX News or MSNBC 
http://mrantenna.com/phoenix/tv-stations/
So, how can I continue to listen to 24 hr. News channels on my 2 small TVs?

Thanks!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I don't know question 1, but for 2 I'd say maybe just buy a cheap analog modulator that takes composite video and audio from the TiVo and will modulate the signal onto channel 3 or 4, then connect it's output to your cable system so those TVs can tune to it. (If they still have analog tuners?). You do have to make sure to separate your cable system in your house so the normal cable signals and this modulated signal don't interfere though. Kind of a pain really.

I do highly suggest you use minis though. You can find them used and cheap on eBay or craigslist. I just got a V1 mini for $50.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't the news channels have live streaming apps on Roku now. Could use a Roku and authenticate with your tv provider credentials for CNNgo or such on the other tv's.

I believe the Cox mini's are only $1.99 a month


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

osu1991 said:


> Don't the news channels have live streaming apps on Roku now. Could use a Roku and authenticate with your tv provider credentials for CNNgo or such on the other tv's.
> 
> I believe the Cox mini's are only $1.99 a month


Yes. The first Cox mini is FREE for the first year and $1.99. Any additional minis are $1.99.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

rgrounds said:


> Yes. The first Cox mini is FREE for the first year and $1.99. Any additional minis are $1.99.


 In the New Orleans market, Mini's were free for a year and then $2.99. Cable cards are $1.99 and tuning adapters are furnished at no charge with the cable cards.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

wtkflhn said:


> In the New Orleans market, Mini's were free for a year and then $2.99. Cable cards are $1.99 and tuning adapters are furnished at no charge with the cable cards.


You are correct. I must have had my new cable card price on the brain.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I don't know question 1, but for 2 I'd say maybe just buy a cheap analog modulator that takes composite video and audio from the TiVo and will modulate the signal onto channel 3 or 4, then connect it's output to your cable system so those TVs can tune to it. (If they still have analog tuners?). You do have to make sure to separate your cable system in your house so the normal cable signals and this modulated signal don't interfere though. Kind of a pain really.
> 
> I do highly suggest you use minis though. You can find them used and cheap on eBay or craigslist. I just got a V1 mini for $50.


Thanks, Not sure how I would "...separate your cable system in your house so the normal cable signals and this modulated signal don't interfere.." If I buy a mini used for $50, what do I do if it fails? Nothing. Eat $50. I may pay Cox for 2 minis if I cannot come up with a better plan.



osu1991 said:


> Don't the news channels have live streaming apps on Roku now. Could use a Roku and authenticate with your tv provider credentials for CNNgo or such on the other tv's...


Maybe CNN is available via Roku, Don't think Fox News is though. Also, which ever show is available via Roku, I do not think it is real time broadcast. For example If I turn on News live now, I will be in the middle of whatever they're broadcasting now, I don't think Roku works that way. I think I select certain shows that have already aired & can stream those....after they had already been broadcast. Fine for a sit com, not so fine for breaking news.

If I am wrong please correct me.

No replies re my 1st question which I thought was the easy one 

I'll have to call Cox & ask & take my chances on a correct answer. (low probability in my experience.)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

iconoclast said:


> Thanks, Not sure how I would "...separate your cable system in your house so the normal cable signals and this modulated signal don't interfere.." If I buy a mini used for $50, what do I do if it fails? Nothing. Eat $50. I may pay Cox for 2 minis if I cannot come up with a better plan. ........


 What you would do is disconnect the main cable coax feed coming into your home (most likely into a splitter and/or amp as a "Homerun" to service your house), then run that raw cable signal coax from the cable co directly to your TiVo. Then take the composite AV (red, white, yellow) out of the TiVo to the modulator, which will modulate that composite signal onto an RF carrier for channel 3 or 4 (selectable). Then take that modulated signal on the modulator's coax output and input that where the original cable signal was that was feeding your home's coaxial wiring system.

You rarely ever hear of minis going bad, so I doubt you'll have an issue with that or lose your $50 or whatever you spend on a used mini.

I would PM member CoxInPhx about your first question. He may not have seen this yet.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Update:
I called Cox (Phoenix, AZ) I do still need to use the Tuning Adapter with My TiVo to get all my channels. Too bad. I had hoped I could lose that T.A. & the task of rebooting it 1x/month! It would have been some small compensation for the need for me to rent 2 mini boxes in a month so that my 2 small TVs which I do not actually Watch (as described earlier) from becoming useless. 

As I sit in my home office typing this, I can hear the news channel from both small TVs in 2 other rooms in the house. Soon it will cost me $6.00/month extra for this limited use. (I will get one for free for 12 months.)


----------

